
Ask HN: Any sites like oursignal.com? - welcome_dragon
This was a unique and fun presentation of &quot;news&quot; (news mixed with Reddit posts, memes, etc.).<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20110715022320&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oursignal.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20110715022320&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;oursignal....</a><p>Wondering if there are any sites around that aggregate similar things in this way
======
nicolas_
I knew I saw something similar a few months ago on HN so I looked it up and I
found it: [https://newsmap-js.herokuapp.com/](https://newsmap-
js.herokuapp.com/)

It was the first comment of the following thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20719651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20719651)

------
TheCapeGreek
You can make your own with Feedly feeds. I started using it after Firefox
dropped RSS support. Got some news, HN, and niche topics in a custom feed.

------
revicon
Do we know how they decided how to size the various stories?

~~~
welcome_dragon
I want to say that it was a combination of time and importance.

------
dskrenta
My friend and I have been working on this site
[http://feedvix.com](http://feedvix.com) that’s sort of similar. It’s a random
mix of news articles, jeopardy questions, xkcd comics, Investopedia terms,
jokes from the 80s, chemical elements, notable quotes, and Wikipedia articles.
It’s good for when you run out of content from whatever you typically read.

